# Shou Shu



## Mdwilson (Nov 21, 2016)

I understand there is a school here in my community that is teaching this art. Any one here practicing this system ? 

If so , I would be interested in learning a bit of info on it before I go sit in on the class next week.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 22, 2016)

I believe @Ironbear24 does so he's the best bet. But from what I do know its a kenpo offshoot system


----------



## clfsean (Nov 22, 2016)

Not Chinese ... Tracy Brothers kenpo based with other stuff mixed in. I know a guy that studied it for XX years. Which the Kenpo part is fine, my buddy is a beast monster when in that mode. But it's not Chinese. Understand that difference.

If you're looking for TCMA, that isn't it. If you're looking for a MA that you can study, that fits the bill.


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanx folks. I learned a few new things about it. 

I never thought about it being Kenpo based , not TCMA but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mdwilson said:


> I understand there is a school here in my community that is teaching this art. Any one here practicing this system ?
> 
> If so , I would be interested in learning a bit of info on it before I go sit in on the class next week.



Shou shu is a great style that is a hybrid martial art, this means it is both striking and grappling combined.

Many Shou shu people like to pretend they are doing kung fu that has been kept hidden for centuries, and is some form of "Chinese warlord martial art."

Do not buy into any of this nonsense, many CMA (Chinese martial artists) have long boring talks about Shou shu's legitimacy as a CMA and overall it's lineage. Ignoring all of these boring talks and dissecting all the bells and whistles and silly mysticism will show you what it really is.

A very effective and fun hybrid martial art that feels like Kenpo karate combined with Judo. You will be blocking and countering, blocking and then doing smooth clean takedowns that are followed by stomps and strikes while they are on the floor.

As for where Shou shu comes from a long long time ago in Kenpo land there were a few guys named Ed Parker who taught Sigung labounty and Al Tracy along with Jim Tracy and Al Moore. Al Moore loved Chinese things and went to China to learn kung fu, he learned animal forms and brought them to America.

Then he took Kenpo under Ed Parker and trained with the Tracy guys. So in reality what you are getting is Kenpo karate with Chinese influence. The kicks are low and the punch's are quick and up close. Shou shu happens very very close quarters because it's goal is to get your opponent on the floor with strikes as well as grappling.

I myself kick high for competitions and showing off but beyond that ideally a Shou shu kick is supposed to "chop down a tree" be wary of some bad studios though, there are a couple on YouTube that show some very horrible sparring and laughable black belts sparring at white belt level. 

Also Shou shu is a very divided art, after Al Moore died in the early 2000's there was a big divide on how it should be taught. Some favor more forms while some prefer to rock and roll and beat each other up a lot. I prefer you go to the latter one because that is more fun and overall better training.

A few days ago I got kicked in the face with a roundhouse kick because I failed to bring my forearm up far out enough to block it. So I blocked the shin but the foot still nailed me, this is ideal because that taught me a lesson and that is to block better. 

There are many hard lessons like that in a good Shou shu dojo. Shou shu like Kenpo is an ever changing art and you are encouraged to learn other martial arts along with it. I myself have a limited experience with Judo and they loved that and welcomed me to use it.  I also had experience with Ed Parker American Kenpo and they again did not mind that at all. 

I honestly find that Shou shu helps me get better at those other arts as well because of how similar they are to each other. Just remember it is not Chinese, if you see people in this place wearing chinese clothes instead of gi's that may be an indicator that it might not be great.

I am not saying it won't be great but keep in mind that it isn't a Chinese art, and if they are trying to act like it is that is a red flag. You may still get good training from it though because clothes don't make or a break a dojo or style.


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks a bunch for your input Ironbear24. I will keep this in mind when I go to visit the class next week.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mdwilson said:


> Thanks a bunch for your input Ironbear24. I will keep this in mind when I go to visit the class next week.



No problem. If you need any other questions answered feel free to ask.


----------



## greytowhite (Nov 23, 2016)

Aye, the ones who are especially vested in the story of it being Chinese usually won't touch hands when we come a knockin'. That said, my mom kicked my *** as a kid enough with kenpo, it works and was fun when I first learned it.


----------



## Mdwilson (Nov 24, 2016)

I hope everyone is well. I am really looking forward to checking this class out next week. 

Thanx again for all y'all's input.


----------

